# הלבנת שיניים - המלצות?



## shirleeey (2/11/13)

הלבנת שיניים - המלצות? 
יש המלצות? חשוב לציין שאנחנו שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה והחלטנו שאנחנו רוצים, שנינו, הלבנת שיניים.... 

תודה


----------



## תותית1212 (2/11/13)

לא חושבת 
לא נראה לי ששבוע וחצי לפני החתונה זה הזמן לעשות נסיונות....
(ע"ע רוס מחברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/11/13)

בדיוק...


----------



## simplicity83 (2/11/13)

בכזו סקאלת זמנים נראים לי שיש רק אופציה אחת 
וזה הלבנה עם לייזר. 
אבל אני חושבת שזה לא כ"כ מומלץ (וגם הרבה יותר יקר) כי זה יכול לגרום לרגישויות בשיניים 
ולא נראה ליש אתם רוצים להתעסק עם זה בשבוע וחצי הזה ובטח לא בחתונה.

אני עשיתי הלבנה עם פלטות, אבל זה לוקח חודש ככה שזה לא רלוונטי..

אפשרויות שאולי יכולות לבוא בחשבון (ממליצה להתייעץ עם רופא שיניים!) - 

* רצועות מדבקות כאלו שמדביקים על השיניים. אני לא בטוחה שמוכרים את זה בארץ, אבל אם זה מעניין אותך יש לנו חבילה סגורה. קנו לנו את זה בארה"ב ובסוף אחותי הפתיעה אותנו עם לבנה בפלטות אז זה נשאר סגור בקופסא. 
* פעם שמעתי משהו על לצחצח עם סודה לשתייה. לא מתחייבת שזה עושה את העבודה או מה ההשלכות מבחינת הרס ציפוי האמייל.


----------



## סימהמה (2/11/13)

אני גם שמעתי על סודה לשתייה... 
משהו עם צחצוח עם סודה לשתייה יום לפני או משהו, אבל אם לא עושים את זה נכון זה קטסטרופה.

simplicity83, האם תוכלי לפרט על מחירים של המדבקות והפלטות ואיפה משיגים?


----------



## shirleeey (2/11/13)

עד כמה שאת יודעת 
זה יעיל?

אם כן, אני אשמח לקנות ממך אם את מעוניינת למכור...


----------



## simplicity83 (2/11/13)

זה די יעיל 
אבל לצערי הסתכלתי עכשיו וראיתי שזה בתוקף רק עד אוקטובר 2013... 
אז התפספס בכמה ימים.

ממליצה לך לקבוע תור לשיננית לימים הקרובים, לא ממש צמוד לחתונה כי לפעמים החניכיים נפצעות. 
זה כבר יוריד קצת. 
וגם לצחצח עם הסודה לשתייה אם אומרים פה שזה יכול לעזור. 

אני לא יודעת אם הייתי נכנסת לזה שבוע וחצי לפני, כי לכי תדעי מה תהיה התגובה שלכם לזה. 
וחס וחלילה דלקת תגובתית בחניכיים נשמעת לי כמו אופציה מאוד לא נעימה ולא פוטוגנית. 


ולמי ששאלה מעלייך - 
מה שאנחנו קנינו בזמנו זה פסי הלבנה של crest שנקראים:
crest 3D whitestripes - professional effects. 
קראתי על זה ביקורות טובות, אבל כאמור לא השתמשתי בזה בסוף, כי עשינו הלבנה מקצועית. 
המחיר היה בסביבות 40 דולר והביאו לי את זה מארה"ב. ראיתי שמוכרים גם באמזון, אבל אני לא יודעת אם יש משלוח לישראל.


----------



## סימהמה (2/11/13)

מה המחיר של ההלבנה המקצועית? 
ואיך יצא?


----------



## simplicity83 (2/11/13)

אין לי מושג.. אחותי רופאת שיניים 
אז היא עשתה לי בהפתעה.. סורי! 

אבל אני מאוד ממליצה!
אני לא מעשנת ולא שותה הרבה קפה, אז השיניים שלי מלכתחילה לא היו צהובות מי יודע מה,
אבל בסיום התהליך (חודש) הן היו מאוד לבנות וזה הצטלם מאוד יפה. 
אני מניחה שככל שהשיניים יותר צהובות שמים את החומר יותר זמן בכל פעם ועושים טיפול ממושך יותר.
אני הייתי עם זה שעה ביום במשך חודש. 

מעבר לכך, הפלטות הן רב פעמיות. ככה שאפשר לחזור על זה כל כמה זמן. 
רק צריך לקנות את החומר המלבין. 
אם אני זוכרת נכון זה עולה כמה מאות עד אלף ש"ח.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (2/11/13)

האופציה שנראית לי הכי ראלית מבחינת זמן 
היא צחצוח עם אבקת סודה לשתיה .
בעיקרון המשחה מכילה סודה לשתיה אבל אם רק עם הסודה היא עוזרת להלבנה.
לי אישית גם עזרה מברשת חשמלית ומשחת שינים של אורל בי
השיטות לא ילבינו לגמרי אבל ינקו טיפה.
ההמלצות הן רק מנסיון אישי ואני לא רופאה ככה שזה באחריותכם.

שאר האופציות הן או לא קימות כמו סטריפים לשינים או יקרות ולא אפקטיביות בתווך זמן הזה


----------



## shirleeey (2/11/13)

ניסית עם סודה לשתיה? זה יעיל?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (3/11/13)

לי זה היה טוב 
לא מלבין לגמרי אבל מנקה רובד שיש על השן.
את לא יכולה לצפות לרדת בגוון של השן


----------



## toxic babe (3/11/13)

זה כן עוזר 
בטווח הקצר. לדעתי בטווח הארוך זה עושה נזק לאמייל של השן... אז גם אם עושים את זה לא להפוך את זה להרגל.


----------



## ani4ka4 (3/11/13)

בתור סייעת לרופא שיניים לשעבר 
קודם כל תתייעצו עם רופא שיניים.
שבוע וחצי זה ממש מעט זמן.
במידה ויש לכם הלבנה בשיניים קדמיות זה עלול להיות בעייתי מאוד. כי לא מלבינים סתימות למשל, וצריך להחליפן (כי בזמן השן עוברת חימצון ומלבינה, הסתימה נשארת באותו הגוון ותבלוט). לא כל ההלבנות מצליחות גם כן.
יכולה להיות רגישות בחניכיים.
לגבי סודה - אין לי מושג, בחיים לא שמעתי על זה. 
אל תעשו (!) לבד בבית עם הערכות האלה שקונים בבתי המרקחת.
רק כדי שתבינו במה מדובר: כמו שמחמצנים שיער, אז ככה מחמצנים שיניים, עם חומר שאם הוא נוגע בחניכיים הוא יכול להזיק, אם הוא בריכוז גבוה או לא מתאים, הוא יכול להזיק. הבנתם את הנקודה.
צריך סד לילה שמותאם לשיניים באופן אישי, ואת זה עושים רק אצל הרופא שיניים, שלוקח מידות של הפה.  ולכן הפסים האלה שמוכרים לא מתאימים בכלל.

הפתרון הכי טוב? לכו תעשו ניקוי אבן ותבקשו שיעשו לכם ניקוי "פוליש" עם חומר שנקרא פומיס , לרוב עושים את זה גם ככה. או לחילופין שילבינו עם תמיסת מי מלח בלחץ. עובד יופי. קחו בחשבון שאחר כך תהיה רגישות בחניכיים

בהצלחה


----------



## ani4ka4 (3/11/13)

תיקון 
זו לא תמיסת מי מלח, אלא מזכירה מלח או חול (גרגרים)
החומר מותז על השיניים בלחץ ,ומסיר את כל הכתמים אשר לא הוסרו בניקוי הרגיל.
אני יודעת שמוכרים כזה בבתי מרקחת, אבל לא יודעת להגיד האם מומלץ לעשות את זה לבד או לא.


----------



## ani4ka4 (3/11/13)

האי דיוק הציק לי אז בדקתי 
עושים את זה עם סודה לשתיה במכשיר שנקרא jet polish
פוליש לשיניים

גרגור סודה לא באמת עוזר וצחצוח עם סודה עלול להזיק לחניכיים


----------



## shirleeey (3/11/13)

תודה, את חושבת שזה קיים בכל מרפאה 
שעושה ניקוי אבנית? קבעתי במרפאה של כללית סמייל...


----------



## toxic babe (3/11/13)

משחת שיניים מלבינה? 
לא יודעת עד כמה זה תורם.. אבל גם אפקט פלצבו זה מצויין בשביל מצב הרוח 
בכל אופן אל תדאגו גם אם לא תלבינו תראו טוב.


----------



## Aeiona (3/11/13)

אני שבוע לפני החתונה מצאתי בבית מרקחת 
(של סופר פארם) פלטות להלבנה בחמישה ימים. עלה 250 שח אם אני לא טועה... אולי פחות. 
מה היה לי להפסיד? לקחתי.
לומר שהשינים שלי הפכו ללבנות בין רגע ממש לא, אבל כן היתה הבהרה. כל פעם אחרי שעשיתי פלטה הראתי לבעלי ושאלתי אם רואים שינוי, הוא אמר שכן.
גם צחצחתי שיניים עם המשחת שיניים של קולגייט (קופסא אדומה) שמבהירה בגוון אחד אבל התחלתי 3 חודשים לפני...
סה"כ עם כל אלה היה בהחלט שיפור לעומת לפני כן, אבל לא לצפות ללבן בוהק.

לא חוויתי רגישות בשיניים בצורה שממש שמתי לב אליה...


----------



## iritki (3/11/13)

הייתי הולכת לשיננית לניקוי יסודי 
ומתייעצת שם מה לעשות.


----------



## Bobbachka (3/11/13)

שיננית+סודה 
כשבועיים לפני החתונה הלכתי לשיננית- הטיפול לא מלבין את השיניים במגע קסם, אבל כן יש שיפור.

בנוסף ביום החתונה ציחצחתי שיניים עם סודה שלתייה- שמים משחת שיניים על המברשת ומעל מוסיפים קצת אבקת סודה.
לאורך זמן הטיפול הזה פוגע בציפוי של השן, אבל חד פעמי הוא בהחלט מלבין טיפונת. הגרגירים העדינים של הסודה מסירים לכלוכים על השכבה העליונה של השן.


----------

